# Activar pushbutton de encendido de un portátil de forma electronica ?



## black_flowers (Ene 9, 2012)

buenas, yo quería saber cómo puedo activar de forma electronica el botón de encendido de mi ordenador portatil, para poder activarlo de forma automatizada, me explico:

El portatil se enciende presionando el tipico pushbutton que hay encimadel teclado. Ese pushbutton suele tener dos contactos que se ponen en contacto al presionar el botón (como el de los teclados de los telefonos moviles). Entonces se me ocurrió (y de hecho alguna vez lo intenté con un telefono movil con exito) poner un transistor con un contacto al colector, otro al emisor y con una tensión externa (conectando el emisor tambien a la masa de la fuente externa para tener las mismas referencias el ordenador y la fuente externa) al aplicar dicha tensión externa en la base del trt se pondrían en contacto el colector y el emisor y se encendería así el ordenador. Pero eso tan sólo pude hacerlo en un telefono movil pero no conseguí repetirno en otros terminales ni en un ordenador. Por eso pregunto por si alguien lo ha intentado y conseguido, alguna forma de activar un pushbutton de estos de los teclados de los moviles o del encendido de un portatil.

un saludo.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 9, 2012)

Pienso que sería mejor hacerlo con un optoacoplador, pero aviso que no lo he intentado nunca


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 9, 2012)

sí, bueno, lo del optoacoplador está bien pero no dejade ser un transistor, que al fin y al cabo es lo que necesito saber. El mecanismo que active  el interruptor y como deberia conectarse.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2012)

Bueno, con el optoacoplador te olvidas de la masa, si es un opto fet te olvidas de la polaridad.

No entiendo cual es tu duda, usar un optoacoplador es igual que encender un led, no tiene mas.

Por otro lado casi todos los PCs tienen wake on lan y wake on modem para encenderlos remotamente o desde el servidor (los portátiles no lo se, sinceramente)


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 9, 2012)

sí, tienes razón con lo del optoacoplador, miraré esa solución a ver qué tal.
el motivo de hacerlo así es que lo quiero arrancar mediante una llamada a un teléfono movil.
lo de wake on lan o wake on modem supongo que requieren que este el ordenador encendido, y esa opcion lo despierta pero no creo que pueda encenderse directamente desde la lan ya que si esta apagado ¿quién enciende el ordenador?.
veré lo del opto.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2012)

no, no requieren que esté encendido para encenderse Si así fuese no tendría utilidad ninguna. La tarjeta, solo la tarjeta de red o modem queda en un estado de latencia, el resto se apaga. Por eso hay que activarlo en la BIOS.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 9, 2012)

de todas formas ese metodo no me vale ya que el ordenador se conectaria a internet mediante una wifi publica mediante una tarjeta de red usb inalambrica. Para ello es necesario encender el ordenador. Lo del opto puede ser.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2012)

Me suena que hay al menos otro hilo en el foro que habla de lo mismo.
¿Es para activar remotamente el pc y usarlo via vnc o similar?
Si es así y tienes IP dinámica había un programita que enviaba un mail con la IP, ahora no soy capaz de encontrarlo. Bueno también puedes usar no-ip o similares.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 9, 2012)

sí, es para eso justamente. Lo del hilo que habla del tema y el programita intentaré buscarlos, suena interesante.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2012)

Yo creía que estaba en www.metaviewsoft.de pero he estado buscando y no lo he visto


----------



## edward23 (Ene 10, 2012)

la idea del transistor esta bien, y la del optoacoplador tambien lo esta, hay unos circuitos en la red para hacer alarmas con celulares viejos, que al momento de activar la alarma, envie una señal al celular, y este a su fin realizando una llamada al numero grabado en el, pero hay circuitos en los ke lo puedes utilizar el mismo circuito, pero de forma inversa para activar un rele, utilizando los contactos del vibrador del celular, al momento de llamar el vibrara, en vez de tener el vibrador uno utiliza esos dos contactos para alimentar un transistor, me imajino que funcionaria, lo unico es que hay que medir la tension que produce esos contactos, para ver si pudiera excitar la base del transistor. cualquier correccion me la pueden hacer, ya que soy un poco novato.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 10, 2012)

ambas cosas, (activar un trantistor con la señal del altavoz de un celular, y activar un botón de un celular con un transistor) las he probado yo con exito en otra ocasion. Pero este metodo no funciona en todos los celulares ni en todos los botones, y estoy intentando buscar un metodo que funcione en mi laptop y sipuede ser tambien en todos los celulares.


----------



## edward23 (Ene 10, 2012)

pero haciendolo en vez de usar la conexion del altavoz, utilizando la conexion del vibrador, deberia de funcionar, me imajino.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 11, 2012)

O si tiene un led cuando suena, lo quitas y pones el del optoacoplador.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 21, 2012)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Pienso que sería mejor hacerlo con un optoacoplador, pero aviso que no lo he intentado nunca


lo he intentado con un opto (tlp521) pero no consigo activar el botón.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2012)

Usa un optoacoplador pero hazlo por partes; primero con una pila, un pulsador y una resistencia en el "primario" y luego ya pruebas con el altavoz o como sea


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 21, 2012)

no es para que se active al sonar el altavoz, es justo para lo contrario:
para que active el botón del movil (como si se pulsara) cuando se cumple cierta condición. el opto estaría controlado a la entrada por un microcontrolador u otro circuito logico.
pero ya lo probe y no lo conseguí. alguien ha tenido exito activando un botón de un movil con un opto? que otpo utilizasteis?


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 21, 2012)

finalmente lo conseguí con un mosfet:

drenador a un terminal del botón
source a otro terminal del boton y a masa
puerta a 5v para botón pulsado, y 0v para botón sin pulsar.

los terminales del botón sólo funcionan en una posición concreta es decir uno de ellos tiene que ir a drain y otro a source y no pueden ir al revés, es cuestión de probar para ver cual es cual.


----------

